# Labels



## cookiecrafter (Nov 12, 2022)

I am wanting to label our recent canning.  I'm wanting a large label on the front.  I'm wanting an expiration label too.  Should I add any other information on a label on the back?


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2022)

All I can think of is if you have the same contents with different spices (or whatever) I would also add, Batch 1, Batch 2 (or a/b) 
I usually do that, when I go back over my notes I'll see ...  OK, this is the batch that I did excellent timing on - or - timing went over...  or had to make extra "**" to top up the jar.


----------



## blissful (Nov 13, 2022)

Are these labels for you or for others or resale? 
I'm labeling just for us.
I use a removable label. I label it the type of fruit for instance, and H if honey is added and S if there is any sugar added. So the label says raspberries + H, or just raspberries/strawberries (if combined). I put the year '22 on the label. Beans, potatoes, sauce (for tomato sauce), thin sauce, thick sauce, diced tomatoes, corn.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 13, 2022)

The labels I use I put all the info on one,  and they are those type that literally "wash off", yet they don't come off on their own, even after a long time (though I don't use those on the dried beans, grains, and the like).  If you have a large label, you should be able to put all the info on it.  I can see wanting another  label on the back, if giving a jar away as a gift, but not for those on my shelves - I want all that info in quick view.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2022)

If you're labeling them for sale, your state's cottage food law probably specifies what should appear on the label. 

If they're for yourself, put the contents or list the ingredients, and add the date made and the expiration date.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks for all the information.  I guess with home canning you can use whatever information works for you.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2022)

Better too much info than not enough and months later stare at a jar and say "hmmm, I just don't remember."


----------

